# Ferguson, ground zero



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

As everyone has heard, the Grand Jury decided not to indict Officer Wilson. The crap started almost immediately. At last count, 12 buildings were burned, did not hear how many cars. Looting was ridiculus. Police are promising a stronger reaction to violence tonight. Yeah, right! You idiots in charge had three months to prepare. You screwed up. You've left your officers in a scary situation. "Protesters" have spat on, thrown urine on, and tried every tactic imaginable to incite violence. The police have shown tremendous restraint. Enough is enough.

Family and friends are thus far, OK. We live about as far south in St. Louis county as you can get. Don't think anything will start here. Too many armed ********. Me included. BOL has been restocked as a precaution. Links to local news media attached. A quote that I believe should be attributed to Wil Rogers goes: "Don't belive anything you read and only half of what you see."

FOX2now.com | St. Louis News, Weather & Sports From FOX 2
CBS St. Louis
St. Louis Sports, News, Jobs, Classifieds, Entertainment & Weather
St. Louis News, Weather, Sports | KMOV.com | St. Louis Weather, News and More
St Louis, MO | St Louis News and Weather | Home


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Tonight is going to be the key --


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Tonight is going to be the key --


 Yeah, it will. I hope the angry blacks aren't giving a "playbook" to the millions of illegal aliens and the muslims. Talk about the S.H.T.F.!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I would bet on that too.Last night,it took them close to an hour to figure out that no indictment means that Officer Wilson will not be charged.lol.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> I would bet on that too.Last night,it took them close to an hour to figure out that no indictment means that Officer Wilson will not be charged.lol.


Yeah -- that was pretty funny. I commented on it at the time. They were all standing around with their thumbs up their asses not understanding what No Bill meant.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

And after they burn their neighborhood down who pays to rebuild it for em?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Rioters are attempting to break into Ferguson City Hall…

BTW, I agree with police uniform including video cameras, it's also being implemented in Toronto.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Governor should be impeached for not having the National guard in position to maintain order!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am such a bad person... I had a plate of cheese (extra sharp - if it matters) and Ritz crackers... I sat and listened to the tv and watched as the folks started running....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Rioters are attempting to break into Ferguson City Hall&#8230;
> 
> BTW, I agree with police uniform including video cameras, it's also being implemented in Toronto.


The new police cheif in Grand Rapids is against camera's. He wants his officers to be able to prone out Open Carry advoactes with no film at 11PM
Most carry cameras that get uploaded to the cloud in real time so it's on youtube as it happens.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow… just saw the video of Michael Brown's STEP FATHER yelling into the crowd: "Burn this place down!!" at least 5 times


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> The new police cheif in Grand Rapids is against camera's. He wants his officers to be able to prone out Open Carry advoactes with no film at 11PM
> Most carry cameras that get uploaded to the cloud in real time so it's on youtube as it happens.


I don't understand, does he want to harrass without camera, or protect open carry folks from being on news at 11?

Please enlighten my ignorance, thanks

AJ


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Wow&#8230; just saw the video of Michael Brown's STEP FATHER yelling into the crowd: "Burn this place down!!" at least 5 times


Michael Brown's Stepfather Urged Protesters To "Burn This Bitch Down" After Grand Jury Announcement | The Smoking Gun

What a sweet father figure he is...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Michael Brown's Stepfather Urged Protesters To "Burn This Bitch Down" After Grand Jury Announcement | The Smoking Gun
> 
> What a sweet father figure he is...


His jeans were firmly placed just under his ass cheeks&#8230; what does this signify? I see many teens wearing their pants at this level but I never found out why.. is it a different reason from why teens wear it? Confusing

Nevermind, reading this now http://www.snopes.com/risque/homosex/sagging.asp


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Michael Brown's Stepfather Urged Protesters To "Burn This Bitch Down" After Grand Jury Announcement | The Smoking Gun
> 
> What a sweet father figure he is...


I see where Michael learned to be the "Gentle Giant" that everyone said he was...


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> I would bet on that too.Last night,it took them close to an hour to figure out that no indictment means that Officer Wilson will not be charged.lol.


That's funny. I was watching it last night with my wife and she said "I don't think they understand what was just said"


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> BTW, I agree with police uniform including video cameras, it's also being implemented in Toronto.


I agree. If Wilson had been wearing a camera this whole mess could have been avoided.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its feeding time at the zoo.


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

Did anyone see the irony in the president encouraging people to obey the law?


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

I fell asleep 10 minutes after the no indictment was announced.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hang in there Wally!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

DerBiermeister said:


> Yeah -- that was pretty funny. I commented on it at the time. They were all standing around with their thumbs up their asses not understanding what No Bill meant.


 I guess they figured it meant that Bill O'Reily wasn't coming to Freguson after all.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

oldmurph58 said:


> And after they burn their neighborhood down who pays to rebuild it for em?


 We the taxpayers. Who else?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Alpha Mike Foxtrot said:


> Did anyone see the irony in the president encouraging people to obey the law?


 Yes I did, and when it was being shown on a split-screen there was O'Bummer talking peace and unity and love your Bro. On the other half of the screen was burning cars and burning buildings, tear gas canisters, rocks and bottles thrown. Mass Looting! C'mon my brother, lets all join hands!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Time for a super Max prison to be opened...

Detroit sounds like a good site

Round up those thieving, drug infested, violent, destructive, low life scumbags... Oh protesters... And ship them to the super max, if they burn it, it won't be rebuilt


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow protest in 37 states so far according to news


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Hang in there Wally!


So far we're good, PO. I loaded every mag that I had a week ago. This afternoon I had a nice long session with the Dillon. Tomorrow I need to hit the LGS. I'm running out of powder and cases!

Watching live TV. A long line of police has just arrived in Ferguson. Let the games begin!!!


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

5000 protestors in new york on 14th street


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I still believe, that had the cop been indicted, buildings would have burned.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I still believe, that had the cop been indicted, buildings would have burned.


Yep i think your right im just afraid of it blowing up into something bad, im prepared but hoped it would never be needed


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I still believe, that had the cop been indicted, buildings would have burned.


I agree 100% Jeep.
These cretins were just looking for any reason to riot, loot and burn.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

The best thing that could have happened, is if the Guard and police would have zip tied about 200 of those looters yesterday, face down in a parking lot!

Those bad apples would be sitting on their sorry asses tonight in jail.

AJ


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Can't they throw Brown's dad in jail for inciting a riot? What a POS. All these morons need to be locked up in gitmo!!! Get them the hell out of America, we don't want them!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I just want to point out that years ago, when OJ was acquitted, a black man who killed a white woman by all evidence, no one rioted.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

But Holder said that the DO"J" is still investigating possible violations of Little Mikey's civil rights and the Frerguson police department targeting Black youths. Anyone want to take any bets on what happens with that?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I am not going to watch it. I am not going to give them the attention they are seeking. I have decided today, after reflection on this issue that three things are true; 

Michael Brown is dead because he was a violent thug who attacked a police officer after committing a crime that officer was investigating,

Officer Wilson was completely justified in his actions and was in fear for his life based on the violent actions of Michael Brown, and,

The attitude that permeates the black community is a cancer, and like every other cancer, if left untreated, will kill them.

If they want to be ignorant enough to burn down their own communities, to loot and commit random acts of violence because they are unwilling to accept the truth, then so be it. But I will not give them the satisfaction of watching one more second of their pathetic attempt to blame and punish others who have done NOTHING, in lieu of accepting responsibility for their actions as a community or for committing to the rhetoric of race baiters like Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, Van Jones. 

If the black community wants to stop the violence against them, then they should stop the violence against others, and themselves. When they seek a hand up, rather than a hand out, when they wake up and understand that their behavior, beliefs, values and philosophies must change in order to save their communities, when they say "I will accept accountability for my actions or lack of, not based on the color of my skin but on the content of my character", I will stand with them to help in any way I can. 

Until then, I have little sympathy for, or interest in, Ferguson, MO or any other community that promotes such a destructive, blame ridden attitude.

A civil rights activist said of the Grand Jury decision; "Martin Luther King must be turning in his grave." If he is, I'm sure that it is not for the reasons suspected. I would venture to say that it is because of the demise of his people and all that he stood, sacrificed and fought for, and the God given gift that they were finally endowed with, being pissed down the gutter.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Diver said:


> I agree. If Wilson had been wearing a camera this whole mess could have been avoided.


 Nope they would claim the video was faked. Nothing will change the way they are


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Race war has started. Lock and load. Keep them booger hooks off the bang switch till you see the yellow of their eyes. Hey in fact what happened to the post about all them cutesie military witticisms? I am assigned to drink with the Sgt. Major on boys day out with the guys tomorrow. I need some ammo. He dont like to be called Sir for some reason. Can somebody add to the litany and repost? Think I can keep him going for a while...if I can get some help here.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Diver said:


> I agree. If Wilson had been wearing a camera this whole mess could have been avoided.


No it wouldn't. It was a white police officer shooting and killing a black person. Doesn't matter how justified the officer is. Doesn't matter what the truth is. Doesn't matter what the actions or behavior was that led up to it.

Everyone is talking about "how things need to change". There is one thing and one thing only that needs to change. And that is the mentality of the black communities. I don't care who you are or what color you are. We have behaviors that are socially acceptable, and behaviors that are not. If you cannot behave or conduct yourself in a manner that is acceptable, then you will suffer the consequences, whatever those consequences may be.

If you don't want to get shot, you should probably not attack people who are armed and you should not commit crimes that attract the attention of those that are.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like cameras on my Officers. We only have the resources to put them on the Officers that generate alot of complaints at the moment though.

I arrived to back up an Officer recently. He was a white kid, weighed 110 lbs. soaking wet. Smart, educated, with a huge heart and desire to do the job. The black suspect was cut, probably weighed in at 245 lbs. and stood 5'11", a clean 3" above my Officer. When I pulled up I could visibly see the fear in the Officer's face. The suspect, who had just bashed in his girlfriend's windows in violation of a protective order was towering over him and backing him up. We already developed probable cause and I instructed him to arrest the suspect over the radio. My guy was terrified.

I stand 6'2" and tip the scales at 310 lbs. I work out daily, maxed 410 when I was on SWAT and never found a machine my legs could not top. I exited the car and told the suspect to stop resisting or I would knock his ^&*( stiff. He immediately complied, placed his hands behind his back and cooperated from that point on. I used my size and some aggression to obtain compliance. After that I explained in detail why he was being taken into custody, how he could arrange bond and answered all of his questions politely and professionally. That is what I am sworn and paid to do. We never had to use any measure of force against him.

In Ferguson, sadly, it was the exact opposite. The way I see it: It was a small Police Officer shooting a huge suspect.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got in on the tail end of the cop movie bizness so it pisses me off. Some things needed to be done on the side of the road aint fit to let some nut headed supervisor biotch or the public watch at their leasure over the morning coffee. Laws and sausages aint pleasant to watch being enforced sometimes. Most especially by folks who dont have the best interest of the person in the trenches at heart. The whole rotten kettle of fish was invented to placate lawyers looking to sue somebody. Yall need to get a grip.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

It absolutely disgusts me that this officers life is being ruined because he was attacked in the street by a wild ******. Now he is being attacked by the so called civilized *******. 

No one will be willing to take a job to enforce the law after this.

The liberals just effectively hobbled the law enforcement of the entire nation for generations. So they will be able to steel cigerelloes for eons


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well at the risk of being slain by wild African Americans cant agree with your phraseology..but no. The problemo started with Marbury vs Madison where our form of Guvement switched from a Constitutional Republic to a Judicial Dictatorship. The major problem are the leftists in the Federal Judiciary. Thats why our only solution to our current dilemma is a military coup. Which Obummer realizing this is gutting the military as rapidly as possible. He is a stupid commie muslim..but he aint dumb.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> He is a *stupid* commie muslim..*but he aint dumb*.


Phraseology eh? :lol:

Sorry, sometimes I cannot help but mess with people.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I like cameras on my Officers. We only have the resources to put them on the Officers that generate alot of complaints at the moment though.
> 
> I arrived to back up an Officer recently. He was a white kid, weighed 110 lbs. soaking wet. Smart, educated, with a huge heart and desire to do the job. The black suspect was cut, probably weighed in at 245 lbs. and stood 5'11", a clean 3" above my Officer. When I pulled up I could visibly see the fear in the Officer's face. The suspect, who had just bashed in his girlfriend's windows in violation of a protective order was towering over him and backing him up. We already developed probable cause and I instructed him to arrest the suspect over the radio. My guy was terrified.
> 
> ...


 i agree with everything you said but one thing the police officer is 6'4 the thug guy was 6'6 other then that your right


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok...yall are crazy. In the Marshall islands if a cop pulls you over if you can whip him bare handed you can go on home. Maybe the lady cops too. Aint sure on that. The boy cops can handle most folks from what I heard. In the real world you fight till you cant fights no more then out comes Mr. Sig and the caps start getting busted. Yep just like Ferguson. Not sure what yall are alleging exactly.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ferguson is a disaster zone again..


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Touch to see the "gonna riot no matter what" decree


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

oddapple said:


> View attachment 8291
> 
> 
> View attachment 8292
> ...


There ya go. The angry ******* in Dallas have shut down I 35 E. North which leads out of the Metro Mess. Its fixing to get bad. Stock up on food water and ammo. I can trade water for bullets.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My Kozak family back in Ukraine regarding Fergison: "Kid robs a store, blocks traffic by walking on the road, talks back to police officer and attacks said police officer. Gets shot. Cop did his job, end of story."


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep there ya go. Amen. Cant add much to that. Thanks.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

oddapple said:


> View attachment 8291
> 
> 
> View attachment 8292
> ...


Look at the last picture. Who is the author? RevCom, the Revolutionary Communist Party. This ain't just about the outcome of the Grand Jury.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yup. The irony is, these losers are just pawns intended to be disposable. Kenyans that dress like mormons and talk like serious people are already lined up to replace them - per the ones they keep voting for, the Obama cartel.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey leave us Mormons out of this, LOL


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

You know what I mean. Black people like most of our black people have never seen before. Ones that can manage things and would find rap music frightening, criminal and offensive.
Stick a fork in 'em folks, we were the only thing stopping that and as usual....dummies.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

quiet tonight in Ferguson. The use of the NG has them off balance but if you follow them on social media they are planning to act out again over the week end.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Part of the plan. Wait the war between unemployed Blacks and our new Voters will not be far down the road. There is only so much money to buy peace and the system is about to break. 4-5 million will soon be taking a big cut of the black pay off money. Obama wanted a war he will have one.
And that 4-5 million number is just the start.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sometimes pictures say more than words....


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You're naughty. All you're getting is coal this year.

Im looking for a black and white photo of someone carrying off a tv in the early riots. To go along with this one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

James m said:


> You're naughty. All you're getting is coal this year.
> 
> Im looking for a black and white photo of someone carrying off a tv in the early riots. To go along with this one.


 If you dare give Coal Obama will send the EPA after you Coal is banded you hear me.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Captain hug a thug from the MO State HP.


----------



## hotpig27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bottles of urine, the favorite throwing weapon of the peaceful protesters. They also like to pelt the Police with D batteries.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hotpig27 said:


> Bottles of urine, the favorite throwing weapon of the peaceful protesters.
> 
> View attachment 8351


And truck drivers! :lol:


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Latest headline:

Unorthodox police procedures emerge in grand jury documents - The Washington Post


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Diver said:


> Latest headline:
> 
> Unorthodox police procedures emerge in grand jury documents - The Washington Post


Much to do over nothing

First off -- the first paragraph (which I assume is the main thrust of the article) had absolutely NO BEARING on the GJ decision.

*"When Ferguson, Mo., police officer Darren Wilson left the scene of the fatal shooting of unarmed teenager Michael Brown, the officer returned to the police station unescorted, washed blood off his hands and placed his recently fired pistol into an evidence bag himself."
*

Wilson never contested the fact that he shot Brown or that he did it with HIS gun. The only thing that would be of concern here is the blood he washed off his hands. Most likely, it was blood from Brown from the first shot in the car. But let's play Devil's advocate -- what if the blood was Wilson's? How would that have changed things? It wouldn't.

As for evidence mishandling -- I think that is unfortunately something that happens all the time with police depts all over. Remember OJ? That got all screwed up ... but sure didn't change anything. OJ was guilty as hell and he was going to be set free from that Jury no matter what.


----------

